# Winter Wonderland Soap



## lsg (Dec 2, 2019)

I watched this on YouTube this morning and thought I would share.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 2, 2019)

That's really cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 2, 2019)

That's what I was trying to do when I made this soap... Didn't turn out near as well as that one. 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/cut-holly-jolly-soap.73172/


----------



## dndlyon (Dec 2, 2019)

Holly's soaps are amazing. Every time I try to repeat something from a video like that it always ends up looking like a Pinterest fail 

I'm going to try that rimmed soap from her YouTube later this week. It will look crazy, I'm sure!


----------



## DarSmith (Dec 8, 2019)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## The Park Bench (Aug 2, 2020)

WOW!!! So creative and inspiring!


----------



## michael732 (Aug 12, 2020)

That's amazing work. I also like Lisa from I dream in soap. So talented it boggles my mind.


----------

